# Egypt bound...herp/arachnid hunting & not catching any parasites, etc.



## octo pedes (Sep 14, 2022)

I am looking for suggestions from people who have traveled or lived there. I have multiple concerns. I want to spend a few evenings or early mornings looking for some photo opportunities. I will be in various areas, so if there is a perfect spot, I would gladly add it to my trip. However, I know this can be risky in Egypt for multiple reasons. I want suggestions on which locations offer relatively safe exploration near camp. Given the numerous parasites/bacteria/viruses passed on via mosquitoes, sand fleas, and even moist soil, I have concerns about how to approach this. I'm packing light. Should I treat my shoes and spats before I leave? Did you use a spray mosquito repellant, or did you use a salve, etc.? PS - I have all of my shots, including rabies.


----------



## HooahArmy (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello there! I work closely with North African nations as a major part of my career. Peers of mine are often traveling there--including Egypt--and have remained there for up to 6 months. I also am in contact with a friend who is an Egyptian national.
Depending on the season you're heading to Egypt, you'll encounter different critters during specific times of day. Such also depends on what region you're traveling to, as near-Nile animals will be much different than those you find near the Sinai mountains, or the arid west. Evenings and mornings are the best time to see animals all around, yet it also happens to be the time when mosquitoes are the most active nearest to the rainy months. Spray repellent is a lifesaver, as the stuff will make a difference between an elating photography opportunity or an all-day itch-party. Rub it on yourself and your clothing if you're in areas with water nearby, or if it's a rainy month.
Egypt in general is also a relatively safe place as long as you are within a decent proximity to major cities, or if you have a nice group of locals or guides who can travel with you. The main concern in most of Egypt isn't terrorists or critters, but thieves and pickpockets. A nice camera can be gone in seconds before you know it, as chronicled by some of my peers. Traveling in groups is a must, especially if multiple people can serve as interpreters. 
Where you would like to go in Egypt will also depend on what creatures or environments exactly you are trying to photograph. The banks of the Nile are always a winner, since they are often close to large cities and are teeming with life. Even a few miles drive out of a major city like Alexandria into the local wild can bring you marvelous shots of anything ranging from morning-basking snakes to vultures with 8 foot wingspans.


----------



## Wolf135 (Sep 17, 2022)

To find the most wildlife I would search the outskirts of town, if there's any plants look on them and if there's rocks turn them over quickly.

I would also wear gloves, long sleeves and when you're out looking I wouldn't stand in one place too long so no critters crawl on you.

Also be careful where you travel since I had a teacher say that he had to hide in the back of an RV due to terrorist road checkpoints who didn't like Americans so keep that in mind.


----------

